# SanDisk Cruzer Edge write-protected



## Hey1989 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi

I bought a SankDisk Cruzer Edge 4GB and I tried to run it but I can't. It says that I must install RunSanDiskSecureAccess-Win.exe, but it doesn't let me do that because it immediately opens a window that says that it is write-protected. 
So, what should I do to make it work? it's a new device and I need to save some important files.

thanks


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

_SanDisk SecureAccess_ should already be installed on the Cruzer if it's new.
If it isn't, your problem has nothing to do with that particular utility which in 
any case does not make the drive "read only". Sandisk SecureAccess just creates a "private area" on the flash drive to stop other people from accessing your personal files. It does not create a "read only" area.

Pre-installed software and installing SanDisk SecureAccess software

Try formatting it.


----------

